# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  تمامی روش ها (الگوریتم ها) جهت بهینه سازی کوئری(query)ها در بانک اطلاعاتی

## night-wolf

*با سلام*

*دوستان من میخوام یه مقاله کامل در مورد بهینه سازی کوئری ها (Query Optimization) بنویسم که تقریبا تمامی روش ها و 

الگوریتم هایی که تا به امروز ارائه و پیاده سازی شده رو در بر بگیره ...*

*از دوستان و اساتید میخوام لطفا راهنمایی کنند و راهنمایی کوچکی هم بشه خودم راجبش تحقیق و بررسی میکنم ...

فقط میخوام بدونم در چه مواردی شروع به تحقیق کنم ؟؟؟ 

در ضمن چون یه پروژه درسی هست از من خواسته شده که بصورت نرم افزاری رو ابزارهای برنامه  sql server توضیح داده نشه بلکه

 بصورت کدنویسی و امثال اون ...*

----------


## night-wolf

کسی نبود جواب بده ؟  :متفکر:

----------

